# I Took the Plung



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

I decided to take the plung and get Liz a Korean cut. I've been too afraid, but I decided to just take the plung. The hair on her legs, head and ears need to grow out, but I think she's adorable!:wub: I'm still working on the tear stains... but we are getting there.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww...she is so darned sweet. It looks like you are making progress on the tear stains. Like MiMi's they are light and the new hair looks whiter. It takes a long time.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is very cute.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

She looks absolutely adorable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh So Sweet,I See you have 3--Fantastic. Maybe one day i will also. Nickee in Pa*--Maybe I Better see what Yogi Has To Say About it!!!!*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey little cutie!! She looks like a little (human) girl!! So sweet


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww she looks adorable,something about that cut really opens up their faces....


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

:wub: Good job!! she looks great!! I think you did better job on the body and face than me on Ein LOL. Yours is very even and symmetrical! I am going to give it another go in a week or two to 'fix' the korean cut on Ein.. at least he will be evened out then.:innocent:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She looks adorable! So cute... : )


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Curious_Ein said:


> :wub: Good job!! she looks great!! I think you did better job on the body and face than me on Ein LOL. Yours is very even and symmetrical! I am going to give it another go in a week or two to 'fix' the korean cut on Ein.. at least he will be evened out then.:innocent:


 
Thanks for the complement, but I can't cut a straight line!:w00t: I took her to the groomers and had it done. It was the first time my groomer had done a Korean cut, so I took lots of pictures and we had to figure it out. There are some things that need to be changed, but she'll get better as she gets used to it. My groomer LOVED the pictures, so I think she's going to try to incorporate the cut in her business. I think she did a fantastic job for the first time!


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the complements! I think she looks adorable. The picture really doesn't do her justice. I wish I had a better camera. I like this look so much, I'm probably going to keep it for a while.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Lizzie looks so cute and girly in her new cut  I'm glad you and Lizzie both approve!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Very cute!!!!

Elena is getting a korean type cut tomorrow. I hope I don't mess it up!!


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Very cute!!!!
> 
> Elena is getting a korean type cut tomorrow. I hope I don't mess it up!!


Please be sure and share a photo!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You did an awesome job!!!!!! She looks sooooo cute


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She is adorable in her new cut :tender:


----------

